
Show HN: Pisa – Performant Indexes and Search for Academia - amallia
https://github.com/pisa-engine/pisa
======
ReD_CoDE
Does it have the ability to convert PDFs to searchable databases?

I mean you have millions of PDF articles, so can you search them from a search
engine to find appropriate materials?

~~~
amallia
Yes, you can index any content as long as it is parsable. You can easily plug
a new PDF parser and start indexing your PDF articles...

------
citilife
It would really help if there was an example in the README

~~~
psychometry
Yeah I'm pretty confused as to the use case. How does it allow researchers to
"experiment with state-of-the-art techniques" or enable "rapid development"?

~~~
amallia
Thanks for the feedback!

------
pergadad
Why do people choose such names for their product? It's s city and its one of
the most widely reported works in education (programme for international
student assessment) with millions of news articles. How do you want to be
findable with a name like this?

~~~
ithkuil
While poor search recall is a bit ironic for the name of a search engine, I
guess it's because Antonio has studied at the University of Pisa and later
worked as researcher for the CNR institute for research, again in Pisa. (Me
too, hi!).

~~~
amallia
Good to see you Marko!

